# Wormholes, Stargates and Black holes.



## ChrisDecrow (Sep 14, 2021)

Well, as the theory allows the fabric of spacetime to be stretched and bent, one can imagine all sorts of possible configurations. Physicist Daniel Jafferis of Harverd University has theoretically confirmed the existence of traversable wormholes. However, travel through them should take longer than in normal space. Jafferis showed thata traversable wormhole occurs between entangled black holes at a quantum level, and flying through wormholes is similar to quantum teletoptation, but takes longer than the movement of a light beam from one object to another "directly". In addition, in theory, this is a special case of extracting information from a black hole.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

I didn’t read all the answers

but I saw enough about wormholes so I won’t go there

but many ppl get confused about Blackholes…they think it’s an endless hole or tunnel, but it’s a sphere like a planet, it looks like a hole bc it’s black, but it’s not. No light can escape from the event horizon


----------



## EdwardWalter (Sep 16, 2021)

About black holes I would like to say that the laws of physics we are used to do not operate inside a black hole. According to Enstein, gravity bends space. Thus, in the presence of an object of sufficient density, the space-time continuum around it can deform so much that hole is formed in reality itself.


----------



## horseloverfat (Jun 29, 2018)

I was thinking of rewatching stargate atlantis. I always enjoy David Hewlett, and Jewel is cute too. Anyways im not a physicist so my opinion isn't too correct. But do I think wormholes and stargates exist? yes probably, they're theoretically possible. We used to think black holes, neutrinos ... were just theoretical.

do i think they are the dominant way of traversing space? No, they are very difficult to make if at all possible anytime soon. It's like trying to build a plane that can travel faster than sound vs tunneling through the earth to travel to the other side.

If there's a rule, there's a way to break it. Wolfram has some interesting graph based ideas on how space-time is. I think with some of these new models you can travel faster than light. I particularly like VSL as a way to explain inflation etc. If that's true, then special relativity runs into some problems, and so I think there's a way to travel really fast. maybe with hyperlanes.


----------

